# Our New Rescue! (Photo Heavy)



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I mentioned a couple of weeks ago that two stray puppies had showed up at my house, and that Rob and I had to take them to the shelter. We were hoping to adopt the male when he was ready, but then Rob lost his job. Well, I heard from the shelter on Thurs. that the puppy was ready, but I put them off because of our situation, and told them I'd call them on Friday with a decision. I'm so glad I didn't tell them "no" because yesterday morning Rob got the job we had been hoping for, and it happened to be Rob's birthday as well, so we went right to the shelter to get the pup! He is a Labrador/Hound mix, and is settling right in with Cody and Casey. He has huge webbed paws, and some spots of black in his fur..I'm wondering if he's Catahoula Leopard/Lab. Either way, he is going to be very big! He's approximately 3 months old, and as big as both my terriers lol. So, without any further ado...here is "Leo"!








Look at those paws!









Leo with my full grown terriers, Cody and Casey LOL!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

awe he's so cute, he looks part pit to me. i just want to kiss him!! :'3


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> awe he's so cute, he looks part pit to me. i just want to kiss him!! :'3


We were thinking part pit when he showed up at our doorstep, the other pup with him was definitely a brindle pit mix...he has almost fully webbed paws, so def some kind of water dog/lab..I don't know for sure. I just love him!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

he's precious lol. i don't think i would have been able to split them though.... :/


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> he's precious lol. i don't think i would have been able to split them though.... :/


We didn't want to either, but our female rescue was so abused that bringing another female into the mix would not have worked, and no one would probably have adopted them together. The little girl is so cute I'm sure someone will love her!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Leo is adapting well, and making his space in the pack. I am exhausted, but so happy that we were able to adopt him. He is such a love bug, and very smart and attentive! A wonderful addition to our family!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats. on your new buddy Leo. He's so adorable. Sounds like it was meant to be with the job, birthday, puppy all at the same time.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

aww what a cutie, he looks like he is going to be a big boy!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Romad said:


> Congrats. on your new buddy Leo. He's so adorable. Sounds like it was meant to be with the job, birthday, puppy all at the same time.


Thanks Romad...that's how it felt too. It was time to balance out all the rough days with a few really good ones!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

starrlamia said:


> aww what a cutie, he looks like he is going to be a big boy!


TY starrlamia! Yeah, he is really big already...his dang paws are like ping pong rackets, and webbed to boot! Lot's of dog food is going to be needed! I'm glad my terriers don't eat a whole lot lol! I'm so excited to have the new guy...and the new betta(s).


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Aww..what a cutie..Congrats on such a beautiful new addition to your family


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He is either a pit/lab mix or boxer/lab


----------



## BettaAngel13 (Jul 21, 2012)

I remember when I was walking in woods on this trail,when I heard whining I ran over to see what it was there was a puppy tied up. She looked like a lab/pit mix, I untied her and looked around I couldn't see anybody. I took her home and fostered her and cared for her till my neighbor fell in love with her,
So we let my neighbor have her, she named her Sunny. Now I see her every morning playing in my neighbors yard.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

lelei said:


> Aww..what a cutie..Congrats on such a beautiful new addition to your family


Thank you Lelei...I am going to be kept quite busy with these guys...I love it!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

xShainax said:


> He is either a pit/lab mix or boxer/lab


Yeah, I definitely think Pit/Lab..the other pup that he was hanging with was definitely a brindle pit mix....they were obviously siblings that someone in the neighborhood just let roam the streets. I wish we could have taken them both, but we had to be practical. He has an amazing, fun loving personality...three dogs, 5 bettas, and a feral cat that lives on my porch. I think I'm good for a while lol. (Of course there is that beautiful HM I saw at Petsmart today)! :shock:


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

BettaAngel13 said:


> I remember when I was walking in woods on this trail,when I heard whining I ran over to see what it was there was a puppy tied up. She looked like a lab/pit mix, I untied her and looked around I couldn't see anybody. I took her home and fostered her and cared for her till my neighbor fell in love with her,
> So we let my neighbor have her, she named her Sunny. Now I see her every morning playing in my neighbors yard.


Cool story! I really hated bringing both of these pups to the shelter, but we were not able to take them at the time, and my female would not tolerate another female, so we had no choice, and luckily we were able to afford to bring the male home on Friday. I'm praying the female gets a good, loving home very soon! sigh I need a bigger place and more money lol.


----------



## cameronpalte (Apr 1, 2012)

Great dog! Love it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, go get the halfmoon! Lol


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

What a doll face! I think he might have some Great Dane in him.


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*Leo is SOO adorable!!! Aww Im so glad hes adjusting and hes got two doggie pals to play with! Lucky boy, hes going to be a big boy too!*


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry I dont see any pit bull in him, he is too slender and looks like he will be quite tall.

He is very cute!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Ooh, go get the halfmoon! Lol


LOL...you are such a bad influence! Hugs!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Sorry I dont see any pit bull in him, he is too slender and looks like he will be quite tall.
> 
> He is very cute!


Thanks! Yeah, the shelter had him listed as a hound/lab mix, but I'm pretty sure I know the guy who originally had him and he has pits...lol...still not sure, but either way..he's a big boy! I'm so glad we adopted him.


----------



## Numithebetta (Aug 19, 2012)

Awwwww about to die of cuteness!!!!


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> LOL...you are such a bad influence! Hugs!


Stop!

No shopping til 2013!

*vaguemattempt at intervention*


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

BettaQi said:


> Stop!
> 
> No shopping til 2013!
> 
> *vaguemattempt at intervention*


LOL nice attempt..thanks! I really have to hold myself back...I need to spend the money on the animals I already have...but, it is so hard!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Just an update...Leo's sister got adopted today! I don't have to feel guilty anymore about her in that shelter while Leo is here with us! I'm so happy...I stopped by the adoption van today in front of the pet store and a couple were just signing the papers! Awesome to know she is in a new home tonight!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Bettanewbie60 said:


> Just an update...Leo's sister got adopted today! I don't have to feel guilty anymore about her in that shelter while Leo is here with us! I'm so happy...I stopped by the adoption van today in front of the pet store and a couple were just signing the papers! Awesome to know she is in a new home tonight!


Aww how awesome!!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

teeneythebetta said:


> Aww how awesome!!


Thanks Teeney...I'm still smiling just knowing she is HOME! She also has two new doggie buddies to play with. Sigh...my cheeks hurt from smiling so much!


----------

